# Blonde on a walk



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

A blonde decides to talk a walk along the river. As she's walking along, she says another blonde on the other side of the river. Deciding she'd like someone to walk with, she shouted, "HI. HOW DO I GET TO THE OTHER SIDE OF THE RIVER?"
The blonde on the othere side of the river looked up the river and down the river. She looked puzzled for a moment, then shouted, "YOU ARE ON THE OTHER SIDE."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:

Two blondes, go figure!

In mathematics, it's the only time 1 + 1 equals 1.

Reminds of the blonde, who, while reading Cosmo, paused to 
ask her boyfriend, _"Honey, are you the opposite sex, or am I?" _


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, I think I had a blonde moment because I had to read that twice to get what the second blonde meant by " you're *ON* the other side.:lol:


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

roadrunner1782 said:


> Wow, I think I had a blonde moment because I had to read that twice to get what the second blonde meant by " you're *ON* the other side.:lol:


Poor thing! Take two aspirin, watch some Discovery Channel, and you'll be better in the morning!


----------

